# NinjaTac V3 "White Dragon"



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Fellows,

at first i want to thank you all for asking about my health condition and all the kind words.

In my last topic i´ve told you, there is a bit "more complicated" in work. So here it is.

I have tried to make a mix between elegance and tactical look. For this reason i have not polished it to high gloss, just sanded to 1000 grit, to keep the matt look.

Materials:

Stainless Steel
Black Pertinax
Black and green Paper Micarta
Brass Spacers
Brass Tubes for the Pins
Homemade Mosaic Pin
Alu Lanyard Hole
Juma "White Dragon"

The white stuff is called "Juma", a bit expensive, but great to work with. I have ordered some green, violet and blue for the next projects 

Sorry for the wood dust on this piece, i´ve made the photos in my shop, it was very dusty there.

















  

  

  

Thanks for looking!!!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow man. That is a proud looking rig. Like something you earn for saving kids from a burning building, and extinguinshing the blaze with a can hit..


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a beauty!! I'd almost be afraid to shoot it! Almost.......


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Real nice Tom , I still have one of your early natural laminates in the shooting rotation  .


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

That looks absolutely stunning!

Amazing work!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Another great slingshot from another great German craftsman! It is just in the German blood to be mechanically talented! Excellent work Tom!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Just WOW! amazing craftsmanship, amazing attention to detail, amazing design!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful piece Tom, amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

outstanding design and quality, congrats


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

TOM!!!! By all that is holy and sacred... *WTF*?


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is incredible!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that is so great looking

i am speechless again !!! your cool working skills are really ............. cant find words ;-)

cheerio


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been admiring a few of the *Juma* colors and 'reptilian' patterns for a bit now. *REALLY* looking forward to seeing your next projects.

*Stunning craftsmanship**!* The hellelfenbein insert makes a very *elegant and dramatic* statement. I like this one a whole lot*!*

Willkommen zurück. Ich wünsche Ihnen Gesundheit und Freude*!*

*







*


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

dude I just stare at that thing. I look at the details and wonder how many steps (and how much frustration??) went into getting all the decorative laminates just right. did you take any build shots? would love to see it in the works! seriously a beautiful and stunningly-executed slingshot.

how do you hold it, exactly? got any shots of it in the hand?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Beautiful  Well though out design accents  All around coolness  A stunning work


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Wow... just wow Tom!

Your Style and Craftmanship is so awesome! I really would love to have one of your frames!

Would you mind if i build myself a Ninja Tac to compensate that? 

Vorbild! Bitte mach weiter Tom! Großartige Zwille


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir, That is an Accomplishment! I am trying to come up with a superlative that will cover this and I got nuthin'.

" of the highest quality or degree.

"a superlative piece of skill"

synonyms:

excellent, magnificent, wonderful, marvelous, supreme, consummate,outstanding, remarkable, fine, choice, first-rate, first-class, premier,prime, unsurpassed, unequaled, unparalleled, unrivaled, preeminent;

_informal_crack, ace, wicked, brilliant..." 
All of that for a start. :headbang:


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

Good gosh, man! That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great work of art.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I can't to wait to shoot this beauty!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Now, that is stunning display of craftmanship! The design, combo af materials and your attention on details is awesome. Thanks for sharing!

Glad that you are back, Tom!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> dude I just stare at that thing. I look at the details and wonder how many steps (and how much frustration??) went into getting all the decorative laminates just right. did you take any build shots? would love to see it in the works! seriously a beautiful and stunningly-executed slingshot.
> 
> how do you hold it, exactly? got any shots of it in the hand?


Here are a two shots that Tom sent me as he was building my new slingshot. When I asked him to make me this slingshot all I said was I wanted it to incorporate the color green somehow and to make it with no holes for tubes as I only use flat bands when shooting. He showed me the core as a reference for what it would be based from, and I gave him creative freedom to do his thing for me. I am very pleased from the pictures I have seen, and I can't wait until I receive it! It's on the way as I type this!!!

This is a shot of the materials he was going to make this beautiful shooter out of:










Here is a shot a little more than half way through I think he said:


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Once I receive it I will post some more photos for y'all to see! Pics of how I hold it, it being setup to shoot, and possibly a couple of shots of me shooting it!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Wow man. That is a proud looking rig. Like something you earn for saving kids from a burning building, and extinguinshing the blaze with a can hit..


What a coincidence. I just did that. Who do I give my address to for this sweet piece of awesomeness?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

flicks said:


> Now, that is stunning display of craftmanship! The design, combo of materials and your attention on details is awesome. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Glad that you are back, Tom!


I echo master flicks quote. Additionally, the little brass highlights are wonderful.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

One GREAT work! I can tell you loved to make this one, it sure shows. Hats off to one supurb color scheme and design execution.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tom that's a nice one for sure, excellent work :bowdown: good to see you and hope all is well


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Ammo (Mar 31, 2015)

great shape and great combination of materials!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Dude....fwa..da...ca...its like artwork..dont use it...cant fork hit that..im clapping here.

i hope your better.regards.


----------

